# Weekly challenge 10/14 - 10/20  Negative Space



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, use negative space as your composition technique.  Think beyond your subject.  Negative space should take up more of your frame than your subject.  Some compositions will be obvious but others you’ll need to think about how you can frame your subject with negative space.  Move around, zoom in or out, get low or get high (!),  look for a POV that isolates your subject.  Take a minute when framing your subject to think about how the negative space will impact the photo.  Feel free to post a photo of that lone tree silhouetted on the open prairie or that church steeple or lighthouse in an otherwise empty sky, but try to also go beyond the cliche and get creative!

Understanding and Using "Negative Space" in Photography | Photography Mad

https://expertphotography.com/how-to-use-negative-space-in-photography-for-more-powerful-images/

Minimalism: Using Negative Space In Your Photographs


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

There are some great links and useful tips there!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm not positive this is negative. I need to visit the links.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 13, 2018)

Great day at the zoo today with one of my sons!

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/163118394@N05/










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 13, 2018)

Couldn't Tell Her The Truth
she thinks she's a flower



_DSC1054 by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Oct 14, 2018)

Turkish Tea &amp; Delights by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2018)

Saturday morning at work. iPhone SE.





        " Dodge Truck Sunrise ". Even came with the telltale iPhone SE tiny, green sun flare spot! Processed using the Lightroom 3.6 "Direct Positive" preset.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a heavy crop but I didn’t spot the two people on the right until I was processing the photo.  Tried to bring the focus to them with the negative space of the big sky.


----------



## DennyN (Oct 14, 2018)

Today at Fortier Park Olmsted Falls Oh. Long, long zoom photo. Waiting to get some film back from also.


----------



## waday (Oct 14, 2018)

Space by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Oct 14, 2018)

Space by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2018)

waday said:


> Space by Wade, on Flickr



Give that girl a crayon.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## waday (Oct 15, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Space by Wade, on Flickr
> ...


We’re bracing ourselves for that in the future, LOL.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2018)

Highly recommended = Mr Clean magic eraser


----------



## otherprof (Oct 15, 2018)

Through the sun roof of a taxi yesterday. That is the Empire State building.


----------



## waday (Oct 15, 2018)

otherprof said:


> Through the sun roof of a taxi yesterday. That is the Empire State building.
> 
> View attachment 164458
> 
> View attachment 164459


I like the second one!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 15, 2018)

Part challenge, part selfie



DSC_2150.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 15, 2018)

Or give her a balloon. Oh wait, that's been done. (Couldn't help it, that just came to mind.) 

Maybe you should get a biiiiiggg chalkboard/wipe off board, and combine with lots of redirecting (the younger the child, the more likely it means now, not tomorrow, not even 5 minutes from now! lol). But they manage to still find a way...


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2018)

1




2


 

3


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 15, 2018)

Negative to a bit of an extreme...


----------



## otherprof (Oct 16, 2018)

Birds on a Wire


----------



## wannabe photographer (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 16, 2018)

Reflection


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## otherprof (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2018)

From Saturday afternoon on Plum Island.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 18, 2018)

I got to get some film souped, before this ends. Not looking good. To darn busy.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 18, 2018)

Keeping with this week's food theme   After I tried for negative space, my mother's quote came to mind.

1.



Soup by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Save your breath by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## wannabe photographer (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 18, 2018)

A lack of bladder control?


----------



## waday (Oct 18, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> A lack of bladder control?
> 
> View attachment 164642


Freaking Tropical Storm Lee!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 18, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Keeping with this week's food theme   After I tried for negative space, my mother's quote came to mind.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



I just love this! Love the quote, love the shot. And of course, negative space is perfect for text.
I'd have this in a cute small print in my dining room for sure.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 19, 2018)

Fujifilm GA645ZI, TriX exp. 2017, HC110B


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

One of my negatives


----------

